# Reborn gifs



## Muhyo (Jun 19, 2012)

future lambo				 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




    Lambo(15 years old)


not the best but look forward to more for now download these cool gifs!


----------



## BORTZ (Jun 19, 2012)

Not bad. I dont know they look a bit slow to me. But that could be my internet lol


----------



## DrOctapu (Jun 19, 2012)

BortzANATOR said:


> Not bad. I dont know they look a bit slow to me. But that could be my internet lol


It's not just you.
And to OP, try using something with onion skinning to make them sync up better and not jump around, it'll look nicer. And split your spritesheets properly.


----------

